# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  تبيض الاسنان ........ ناصعة بطرق طبيعية

## دعاء ثابت

:Bye:  وحشتونى معلش اتاخرت عليكم بنت اختى عندها امتحانات ثانوية عامة وجايبة اسطوانات بتزاكر عليها ولازقة على الكمبيوتر يادوب الحق ارد على المواضيع القديمة 
 :y:  بعد موضوع الغرغرة بقى عايزين كل الطرق الطبيعية اللى بتخلى الاسنان تبرق وتبيض طبعا ولازم الفرشاة والمعجون 3 مرات فى اليوم علشان النظافة التامة 
 :y:  اول طريقة دعك الاسنان بنصف لمونة يوميا بس دة للثة القوية يعنى بعد استعمال الغرغرة 
 :y:  قطعة خبز محروقة او توست محروق على النار واطحنيها كويس وحطى عليها نص معلقة عسل وادعكى الاسنان بيها على فكرة الطريقة دى بتبان من اول مرة بتلاقى الاسنان ابيضت جدا 
 :y:  استخدام بيكربونات الصودا دعك الاسنان بيها وتو ضع على الفرشاة زى المعجون وبرضة من اول استخدام هتلاقى بياض غير عادى ومع الاستمرار بتلاقى الاسنان اصبحت بيضاء تماما مثل الثلج 
 :y:  قشرة برتقال وقشرة لمون اتركيهم ينشفوا خالص وبعدين اطحنيهم وحطى نفس الكمية بيكربونات صودا واخلطيهم وحطيهم فى علبة الطريقة دى غير البياض بتدى الفم رائحة جميلة جدا وبرضة بياض غير عادى ومع الاستمرار عارفين البياض اللى بيعملوة الاطباء بالليزر هتلاقى نفس النتيجة 
 :y:  فرك الاسنان بقطعة لحم مشوية على فكرة الطريقة دى من اسرار عارضات الازياء  بس طبعا لحم مشوى على طول كدة احنا بنشوفة من العيد الكبير للعيد الكبير ههههههه المهم برضة نتيجتها خيالية ومش هتصدقوها
 :y:  استخدام ماء الاكسجين المخفف نشترى ماء اكسجين من الصيدلية ونخففة بنسبة معلقة اكسجين صغيرة ومعلقة ماء ورد صغيرة ودعك الاسنان بقطنة مرتين فى اليوم طبعا الطريقة دى كمان للى اللثة عندهم سليمة يعنى بعد استعمال الغرغرة بفترة والطريقة دى كمان تحفة نتيجتها جميلة
 :y:  عشب المريمية تاخدى الاوراق وتحرقيها على النار وتطحنيها وتدعكى الاسنان بيها مرة فى اليوم واتفرجى  بقى البياض 
    المريمية دى بموت فيها ليها مليون فايدة هنزلها باذن الله فى موضوع تانى علشان كلنا نستفاد منها 
  يا قمرات المنتدى ويا شموس المنتدى ادعوا لبنت اختى بالمجموع العالى لحسن دى مخوفانى موت وربنا يستر ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## lovly tota

شكرا ليكي كتير يا دودو انا بستاذنك في طلب
انا من حوالي3سنين عملت لشعري فرد كيميائي ومن ساعتها وهو
حالته صعبه خشن ومبيطولش وخفيف ممكن تساعديني يا حبي
ربنا يخليك

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية دعاء 

ازيك حبيبتي بصراحة قلقتيني عليك بدور عليكي في كل القاعات وأنتي عمالة تحاربي علي الهجوم الواقع عليكي ربنا يقدرك حبيبتي وانا شايفة الصراع علي أشدة ....
موضوعك اليوم جميل جدا ومهم جدا زي ماعودتينا علي جمايلك الي مش عارفين نعمل معاها اية بس كلة بثوابة أنتي بتعملي ثواب كتير في البنات هنا جزاكي الله عنهم وعنا كل خير ....
وربنا يوفق بنت اختك تمنياتي ودعواتي لها بالنجاح ان شاء الله والمجموع الكبير ... 

أختك 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا ليكي كتير يا دودو انا بستاذنك في طلب
> انا من حوالي3سنين عملت لشعري فرد كيميائي ومن ساعتها وهو
> حالته صعبه خشن ومبيطولش وخفيف ممكن تساعديني يا حبي
> ربنا يخليك


حبيبة قلبى اهلا بيكى فى المنتدى الجميل وحبيبتى معلش مشكلة الفرد الكميائى دة متزعلش اكيد غلطة وحد زن عليكى  المهم اولا لازم تقصى اخر الشعر او اطرافة اللى اتحرقت وهنبتدى برنامج مع بعض كدة
 اولا لازم نقعد اسبوعين كل يوم نعمل حمام للشعر  معلش متزهقيش واعملى البيضتين فى زجاجة الشامبو زى ما كتبت قبل كدة المهم هنعمل حمام المايونيز تجيبى المايونيز وتحطى علية معلقة زيت زيتون وتدهنى شعرك كويس وتلبسى بونية ساعتين وبعدين تغسلى شعرك بالشامبو اللى فية بيض دة 3 مرات فى الاسبوع وتعملى حمام زيت الزيتون وزيت الخروع كمية متساوية بس لازم تسخنية على النار وتدهنى شعرك وهو دافى علشان الشعر يشربة ويرضة البسى البونية ساعتين دة 3 مرات يعنى يوم مايونيز ويوم زيتون واليوم الاخير تعملى اية بقى تروحى عند عطار كبير وتقوليلة عايزة كثيرا عشب اسمة كثيرا هو عامل زى قشر السمك وفى نوعين منة هاتى الابيض زى القشر وتجبية كمية منة حوالى خمس ملاعق وتحطى علية كوب ماء مغلى وتسبية منقوع طول الليل الصبح هتلاقية زى الجيلى  تحطى علية معلقتين زيت لوز حلو وتحطية على شعرك اربع ساعات وبعدين تغسلية حبيبتى الحاجات دى مش غالية خالص بس متكسليش وبعدين تانى اسبوع هنعمل يوم مايونيز ويوم زيت زيتون ويوم كثيرا بعد شهر شوفى شعرك .... وبعدين هنعمل برنامج تانى مع بعض لما نخلص دة اوك واى سؤال انا معاكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الغالية دعاء 
> 
> ازيك حبيبتي بصراحة قلقتيني عليك بدور عليكي في كل القاعات وأنتي عمالة تحاربي علي الهجوم الواقع عليكي ربنا يقدرك حبيبتي وانا شايفة الصراع علي أشدة ....
> موضوعك اليوم جميل جدا ومهم جدا زي ماعودتينا علي جمايلك الي مش عارفين نعمل معاها اية بس كلة بثوابة أنتي بتعملي ثواب كتير في البنات هنا جزاكي الله عنهم وعنا كل خير ....
> وربنا يوفق بنت اختك تمنياتي ودعواتي لها بالنجاح ان شاء الله والمجموع الكبير ... 
> 
> أختك 
> ليلة عشق*


ازيك يا رورو وحشانى حبيبتى والله وربنا يخليكى على دعوتك الجميلة وربنا يسمع منك وبعدين جمايل اية انتوا اخواتى وان شاء الله اللى جاى احسن

----------


## M!RAMAR

موضوعك جميل قوى
وكله نصائح مفيده

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> موضوعك جميل قوى
> وكله نصائح مفيده


يا حبيبة قلبى شكرا لذوقك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل

----------


## amr emam

يا خوفى يا بدران  

احسن يكون موضوع الاسنان ده زى  موضوع الشعر

 ::p: ;p ::p: 

عمرو امام

----------


## aynad

ميرسي يا دودويا حبي 
موضوووع في غاية الجمال وانا فعلا جربت موضوع البيكربونات الصودا وفعلا ممتاز
عايزة بأة اجرب باقي الوصفات 
تسلم ايدك يا دودو اللي تعبينها معانا 



> يا خوفى يا بدران 
> 
> احسن يكون موضوع الاسنان ده زى موضوع الشعر


هههههههههههه بكرة اسنانا تقع وتتكسر ههههههههه
برضه متقولش لدودو ههههه

----------


## تفاؤل

دعاء الغاليه

تشكرااااااات على الوصفات الحلووه

----------


## أم أحمد

حلوة اوي الوصفات دي يا دودو
سمعت اغلبها فعلا
كل الشكر لك يا جميل علي مجهودك الجميل
ربنا يوفق بنت اختك وتجيب مجموع عالي باذن الله تعالي
خالص مودتي

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يا خوفى يا بدران  
> 
> احسن يكون موضوع الاسنان ده زى  موضوع الشعر
> 
> ;p
> 
> عمرو امام


يا عمرو يعنى بيقولوا اللى اتلسع من الشربة ينفخ فى الزبادى يعنى شعرك وقع محرمتش وداخل علشان 
 سنانك تقع كمان اوعى كمان تدخل موضوع التجاعيد كدة رسمى دخلت الة الزمن وبقى عنك 150 سنة ونقولك جدو عمرو ياريت جدو الفرعون عمرو خياط قلاوون

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ميرسي يا دودويا حبي 
> موضوووع في غاية الجمال وانا فعلا جربت موضوع البيكربونات الصودا وفعلا ممتاز
> عايزة بأة اجرب باقي الوصفات 
> تسلم ايدك يا دودو اللي تعبينها معانا 
> 
> هههههههههههه بكرة اسنانا تقع وتتكسر ههههههههه
> برضه متقولش لدودو ههههه


انود تسلمى حبيبى قلبى ويارب تجربى كلة ويعجبك ومفيش تعب حبيبة قلبى ومتخفيش مش هقول للبت دودو اللى وقعت شعر عمرو وقولى يارب عقبال سنانة ياخوفى لما يدخل موضوع التجاعيد هتبقى مصيبة ياانود

----------


## milly

موضوعك رائع يا دعاء تسلم ايدك
علطول عودتينا على وصفات حصريه ورائعه
شكرا لك على مجهودك

تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري لك
اختك امل

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> موضوعك رائع يا دعاء تسلم ايدك
> علطول عودتينا على وصفات حصريه ورائعه
> شكرا لك على مجهودك
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري لك
> اختك امل


الله اسمك جميل يا امل وتسلميلى على زوقك ومتغبيش علينا كتير كدة  وخلاص من دلوقتى هقولك امل ويارب نفضل كدة اصحاب على طول

----------


## نوسة

*اهلا يا دعاء 
اية يا بنتى موسوعة ربنا يزيدك بجد مجهود رائع 





			
				يا خوفى يا بدران احسن يكون موضوع الاسنان ده زى موضوع الشعر
عمرو امام
			
		

 
دة اية اللى جايبة هنا محرمش بس على فكرة هو بيتلزق فى موضوعك وهو اساسا معندوش شعر وبيلبس باروكة هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ريت تعمليلة وصفة للعنين كمان  خلينا ههههههههههههه ولا بلاش حرام 

تحياتى يا دعاء


*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *اهلا يا دعاء 
> اية يا بنتى موسوعة ربنا يزيدك بجد مجهود رائع 
> 
> 
> دة اية اللى جايبة هنا محرمش بس على فكرة هو بيتلزق فى موضوعك وهو اساسا معندوش شعر وبيلبس باروكة هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا ريت تعمليلة وصفة للعنين كمان  خلينا ههههههههههههه ولا بلاش حرام 
> 
> تحياتى يا دعاء
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يا نوسة وتسلمى لمرورك الكريم والله انا خايفة على عمرو امام وتصدقى فعلا كذا حد قالى انة معندهوش شعر وبيعمل كدة عايز تعويض من قسم المراة علشان يزرع شعر يالة ربنا يسهلة فى قسم تانى احنا هنا كشفينة هههههههههههه وشكرا يا نوسة مرة تانى لمرورك الكريم

----------


## رانيا عمر

هايلة وصفاتك 
تسلمي يا دودو متتاخريش علينا

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شكرا على الموضوع .
بس هيا حكاية اللحمة   ::eek::  , سمعت الفحم كويس بس ما جربته.
بارك الله فيك. :f:

----------


## حرحوره

مشكوووووووووووره على الوصفات الهايله تسلمى يا قمر وربنا معاكى باذن الله وتجيبى احسن مجموع يارب بس متنسنيش فى الحلاوه

----------


## حنان القلب

> هايلة وصفاتك 
> تسلمي يا دودو متتاخريش علينا


ان شاء الله نشوف وصفات احلى

----------


## حنان القلب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع .
> بس هيا حكاية اللحمة   , سمعت الفحم كويس بس ما جربته.
> بارك الله فيك.


موضوع اللحمة معروف جدا دة من اسرار عارضات الازياء

----------


## ابن البلد

اهو ده الكلام  :y: 
هاجي أقري بإستفاضة 
بس أروح أغسل سناني الاول  ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هايلة وصفاتك 
> تسلمي يا دودو متتاخريش علينا


رورو وحشتينى وحشتينى موت معلش ياقمر النت كان فاصل عندى ومتقلقيش اللى جاى احسن ان شاء الله

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع .
> بس هيا حكاية اللحمة   , سمعت الفحم كويس بس ما جربته.
> بارك الله فيك.


شكرا على المرور الجميل وطريقة اللحمة معروفة جدا بس تصدق بقى ان انا عايزة اعرف منك موضوع الفحم ياريت تقولى علية بجد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مشكوووووووووووره على الوصفات الهايله تسلمى يا قمر وربنا معاكى باذن الله وتجيبى احسن مجموع يارب بس متنسنيش فى الحلاوه


حرحورة شكرا لمرورك الكريم ومش انا اللى بمتحن ياقمر دى بنت اختى ويارب يكرمها  وان شاء الله اللى جاى احسن وهستنى ردك علية واهلا بيكى معانا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اهو ده الكلام 
> هاجي أقري بإستفاضة 
> بس أروح أغسل سناني الاول


ماشى كل مرة كدة تدخل الموضوع تغظنى كل موضوع لية كدة اهى اهى اهى اهى على فكرة هازعل وهخلى كل بنات المنتدى تجبلى حقى اهى اهى اهى اهى

----------


## amr emam

> هههههههههههه بكرة اسنانا تقع وتتكسر ههههههههه
> برضه متقولش لدودو ههههه



 ::p:  ::p:  ::p: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا يا ايناد  لايلدغ  المؤمن من جحر مرتين 

تحياتى  :4:  

عمرو امام

----------


## طارق حسن

هااااىىىى انا طارق المصرى ساكن فى المعادى  اخبارك دعاء  رقم الموبيل بتاعى 0107423380

----------


## الفراشه

موضوع جميل جدآ يادعا ء تسلم ايدك حبيتي ,, 
تقبلي مروري
اختك الفراشه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> موضوع جميل جدآ يادعا ء تسلم ايدك حبيتي ,, 
> تقبلي مروري
> اختك الفراشه


حبيبة قلبى منورة وشكرا لمرورك السكر واى سؤال ليكى انا حاضرة 
اختك دعاء

----------


## msgm

عفوا ...

لكن  وددت أن أعلم ..

*هل الأخت دعاء ثابت . طبيبة , وفي أي تخصص ؟!*

----------


## محمد على احمد

الموضوع جميل جدا 
بش بالنشبة للى عندة شنان اشلا
مشكور خالش

----------


## anisa

االسلام عليكم انا ا نيسة من ليبيا دي اول مشاركة لية واتمنى ترحبو بيا بجد عجبتني المواضيع المطروحة وعندي مجموعة اسئلة ليكي يادعاء ممكن؟

----------


## همسه 2010

والله موضوعك رائع

وانا كتبته عندى

واكيد هجربه
شكرا يا قمر

----------


## anisa

:





\:السلام عليكم ::(: مارديتيش عليا يادعاء-عموما انا اسئلك وانت لما تقدري جاوبيني -بالنسبة لتقشير الوجه بالسكر والليمون مدة التقشير كام دقيقةو ايه الخطوات اللي مفروض اتبعها بعد التقشير وايه الكريمات اللي اداوم عليها--بشرتي حساسة ايه الماسك اللي استعمله وكم مرة فالشهر-عايزة وصفة لازالة الانتفاخ تحت العيون-والف شكر

----------


## rehama



----------


## رحمة مهداة

السلام عليكم
وصفات طيبه
أنصحكن بالسواك والله عن تجربه ممتاز

----------


## Rona & Love

ميرسى يادودو ياحبيبتى على  الموضوع دة 
بس انا مشكلتى ان اللثة عندى بتنزف بس قليل وخايفة  انى اجرب مع انى فى حاجة شديدة ان سنانى تبقى بيضة
تنصحينى بايه ياجميل 
فى انتظارك
 :f2:

----------


## صاحبة النخل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مش بدخل المنتدى كتير رغم انى من زمان فيه بس بجد جذبتينى يا دودو ربنا يبارك فيكى حبيبتى ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

ما شاء الله اسلوبك سكر ربنا يبارك لك يارب ويسعدك فى الدارين ويطمن قلبك على كل غالي عليكى

----------


## hema2010310

شكر ا اخت دودو  زى ما شوفت الاسم لانى عضو جديد فى المنتدى 
وعجبنى   بصراحه موضوعك 
وشكرا على   النصائح المفيدة

----------


## حبيبه29

بالله عليكى أنا هتابع معاكى موضوع الشعر ويارب يكون خير لان شعرى اتبهدل من الحاجات الغلطواما تبعتى تانى ابعتيلى رساله

----------


## حبيبه29

ازيك يادودو وربنا يكرمك انا هتبعك فى موضوع الشعر وياريت اى حاجه جديده بالله عليكى ابعتهالى لان شعرى متبهدل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا دعاء على الوصفات

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
تسلمي ياحلى قمرايا

----------


## ROOS

كل الشكر لك معلومات مفيدة جداا سلمت اناملك

----------


## اوركيدا

مشكوره يا جميل علي الوصفات

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا يا دودو على وصفاتك الرائعة

----------


## صقر الحرابى

بجد انا كنت عارف نصهم بس شكرا ع النصائح دى وشكرا لانك كتبتيهم وعرفتيهم لاصدقاء شكرا

----------


## تقي جاد

موضوعك بصراحه يا دعاء خطيره وفيه نصائح كثيره فيجب أن نعتمد عليكى و نأخذ بنصائحك

                                                   ..................

----------


## هلولة

تسلمي علي هذه النصائح بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## sasoo2100

هاى موضوع كتيير حلو انا عروسة وراح اتجوز بعد شهرين بدى وصفة لتطويل الشعر بس بليييز اكيد

----------


## بنت النيل77

:Bye2:  :Bye2:  :Bye2: 

*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا شكرا لك ياقمر*

----------


## لميا

> الله اسمك جميل يا امل وتسلميلى على زوقك ومتغبيش علينا كتير كدة  وخلاص من دلوقتى هقولك امل ويارب نفضل كدة اصحاب على طول


انا بدى انظف اسنانى بس ما بعرف كيف شكرا لكم على شين طريقات الى اعطيتونا اياها شكرا جزيرا لكم  :O O:

----------


## وفاء علاء

شكرا على الافكار الحلوة 
و ان شاء الله هعملها

----------


## ahmssobh

موضوع رائع 
يسلموا هالايادى

----------

